# .



## Synapze (Jun 5, 2018)

.


----------



## River Dane (Jun 5, 2018)

I’ve never personally dealt with Carolinas, but mantids tend to just die a lot in the earlier instars. Someone else might be able to point out a specific flaw, but I don’t see anything wrong in what you did.

But good luck with your other ooths!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't see anything wrong either, but I am pretty sure that the native species to USA have high mortality rates as hatchlings. Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## lovemymantisfriends (Jun 11, 2018)

So, did any of your other ooth hatch yet?  How are the ones doing that you mentioned survived over night?  I just had a Chinese ooth hatch last night.  I am waiting on them to dry before separating.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 11, 2018)

.


----------



## lovemymantisfriends (Jun 11, 2018)

So,  I am kind of experimenting right now.  I am separating quite a few into separate cups (i think they are 5oz).  I put cut big squares out of the lids and hot glued tulle to them.  I am using paper towel as a substrate.  

I also have the rest of them together in a large container with a lot of surfaces to climb and hide.  I have craft sticks, fake flowers, tulle, and coconut fiber substrate.  It has been about 15 hours since they hatched, they are already hungry and thirsty!  

I will update you with how it goes.  I am interested to see how each method turns out.  

View attachment mantis.pdf


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2018)

@lovemymantisfriends It sounds like an interesting experiment! Please keep us posted on how it is working.  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 12, 2018)

@lovemymantisfriendsYeah. Keep us updated. We can learn of your experiment.

@Synapze:Sorry to hear only 2 of them is still alive. Hope they will make it.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 12, 2018)

.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2018)

@Synapze I usually put two or three to a cage to save out the stronger ones. Maybe try that next time?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mystymantis (Jun 15, 2018)

@Synapze Sounds like you have a great setup for them. Not sure why so many died. But maybe they were just weak? sometimes there are batches that just don't make it no matter what you do. Might be a genetics thing. I have had ootheca that hatch out and for some reason they all die.

I usually separate them out into small 2-5 oz cups and put 3-5 per cup.

Carolina mantises are quite small when they hatch as well, and even fruit flies can be hard for them to catch sometimes. I have had to catch tiny gnats outside to get my Carolina's to eat before as they were not eating the fruit flies. Providing them with minute prey and misting them should work for most cases. But then there are those times they just don't make it.

This year I had a nice batch of Carolina mantises that took to eating fruit flies right away.

For Chinese mantises they have a high mortality rate so if a lot of the nymphs die it is normal. I usually do the same thing and separate 3-4 into small cups.

Good luck with you ootheca and mantises!


----------



## Synapze (Jun 15, 2018)

.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 15, 2018)

Good luck! I hope that the two you have left survive!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Jun 18, 2018)

.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 18, 2018)

I think they both wil die if they are released t to the garden because they are terrible hunters. You are handfeeding them?


----------



## bugboymark (Jun 18, 2018)

Don't feel too bad.  I had two female Carolina's last fall.  Both mated with more than one male.  Ended up with 8 ooths.  Stored the ooths in my garage during the winter to keep them out of extreme temps.  Kept them in a ventilated container and misted every couple weeks when it got dry.  Made sure I had found and removed all Chinese mantis ooths from around my yard  (to avoid competition).  Attached the ooths to shrubs/plants in my yard.  (north, south, east, and west exposures).  And here I am on June 18 with no hatches at all.  With all the humidity and heat over the last 4-6 weeks...I'm starting to wonder if I'll have any baby Carolina's this year.  If the nymphs are small and anything like the European nymphs I struggled with, I ended up resorting to collecting and feeding them aphids and the smallest gnats I could catch.  Even small fruit flies were just too intimidating! 

Anyhow, don't get too down. Sounds like you're doing the right things and trying different approaches when it isn't working.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Synapze (Jun 18, 2018)

.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 18, 2018)

.


----------



## River Dane (Jun 18, 2018)

I tried feeding a small mantis aphids for a time, but the plant put out defenses and had help from lacewings and ladybugs, and my aphid supply quickly ran out. But there are some guides about culturing aphids that may prove useful to you, just in case.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 18, 2018)

.


----------



## bugboymark (Jun 18, 2018)

I hear you.  Chinese mantises are pretty easy going as nymphs. Big enough to eat fruit flies right out of the gate.  I've been working at figuring out Carolina and European hatchlings for a while.  If you can get them to eat aphids and/or really small gnats (or even baby house spiders emerged from their egg sack if you have some in your house!) for 3-5 days...they seem to get big and/or strong enough to tackle fruit flies.  The first week seems to be the hardest though.  Good luck!  Post some pictures if you get a few into the next stage!


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jun 18, 2018)

Springtails may be another option, they are often used to feed the tiniest spiderlings. I have a springtail culture and the adults are about 1/3 of the size of a melanogaster while the babies are almost too small to be seen. 

Fruit flies or any thing smaller would be difficult to hold with regular tweezers. If it was even possible you'd need something highly precise...with a magnifying glass attachment. I'm thinking watchmaker tweezers like these might work.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 19, 2018)

.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 19, 2018)

Good luck! I hope everything continues to go well.
- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Jun 20, 2018)

.


----------



## Chemz (Jun 20, 2018)

Well, it's good to hear your mantids are eating.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 20, 2018)

> They are both eating fine today! I think the time spent with the aphids jump started their appetite. They are having no problems with the smaller melanogasters and they both look much better.


Good to hear they are eating, maybe they will make now and gratz on the hatch


----------



## Synapze (Jun 20, 2018)

.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 20, 2018)

I am so glad your mantids are doing better! Good luck on deciding what to do with the Chinese!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 21, 2018)

Synapze said:


> The Chinese ooth hatched. I'd estimate about 150 nymphs. ?
> 
> These suckers are thirsty!


Wait till they get hungry.? Good luck with your nymphs


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 21, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Wait till they get hungry.? Good luck with your nymphs


Anyway! Do you have enough fruit flies?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Jun 21, 2018)

.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 21, 2018)

Smart! @Synapze I culture my own as well but I am not sure what species I have. I think I have meloangasters.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 21, 2018)

with 150 nymphs you have to have your own breeded fruit flies.?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 21, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> with 150 nymphs you have to have your own breeded fruit flies.?


I know, right! 

- MantisGirl13


----------

